# HP Touchpad - $99?



## Nick (Aug 21, 2011)

Just saw this, check out the 16gb Touchpad on Amazon - pretty killer deal. I got one for my father in law who will use it pretty much just for web browsing. 

The price cut is probably a result of HP discontinuing the WebOS, BUT I did hear through the grapevine that there may be a way to install android on this device in the near future. in which case it would be a killer deal.


----------



## Nick (Aug 21, 2011)

Err here's a whole full blown discussion thread I found on it: 

http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?t=3226796


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 21, 2011)

Nick said:


> Just saw this, check out the 16gb Touchpad on Amazon - pretty killer deal. I got one for my father in law who will use it pretty much just for web browsing.
> 
> The price cut is probably a result of HP discontinuing the WebOS, BUT I did hear through the grapevine that there may be a way to install android on this device in the near future. in which case it would be a killer deal.



Says 4 hundred plus $'s.......


----------



## Nick (Aug 21, 2011)

Must have died since then...  

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## billski (Aug 21, 2011)

Lucky dog.  Hope you get it!


----------



## Edd (Aug 22, 2011)

I've scored one of the $99 16GB units.  A friend came through for me; I'm picking it up tomorrow.

I'm pretty annoyed with HP's decision.  I've been waiting for the Pre 3 smartphone to come out since February.  Going with WP7 was plan B but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a portrait slider (like the Pre 3) somewhere when the Mango models get released.

Some Pre 3 phones were manufactured so I'm wondering if they'll try a similar sale.  HP claims they will continue to support WebOs.  It's the hardware manufacturing that they're bailing on.  The last few days have been interesting because the awareness of WebOs has skyrocketed thanks to this nutty sale.  I had no intention of buying the Touchpad but I couldn't pass this up.  It's a good consolation prize for losing out on the Pre 3. 

WebOs lives on for the time being but If it all goes to shit I have no doubt Android can be loaded onto this thing.


----------



## Edd (Aug 22, 2011)

FYI, if anyone is having trouble finding one,  I just got another for a friend on Barnes & Noble's website.  The 16GB was $100 and the 32GB was $599 when it's supposed to be $150 for the sale.  Crazy.


----------



## Nick (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah, just saw that - direct link: 
http://gifts.barnesandnoble.com/HP-...MynSeamY-_-10:1&itm=1&usri=hp+touchpad+tablet


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 22, 2011)

Scored a 16GB one at Barnes and Noble for $99. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Glenn (Aug 22, 2011)

I heard Best Buy was trying to get HP to buy back the unsold models....


----------



## Nick (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh yeah, I heard that also Glenn. That was a week or two ago wasn't it?


----------



## Glenn (Aug 22, 2011)

I believe so. Crazy how fast things change. Basically 4 players left in the mobile OS world: Blackberry, Andriod, Apple and WinMobile.


----------



## Edd (Aug 22, 2011)

Well, I picked mine up and it's charging so I'm happy.  This one came from a nearby Walmart where someone picked it up for me.

But...Barnes & Noble just cancelled the order I made for a friend claiming that they oversold it last night...so my buddy will be sad/pissed.  I was worried about this but I was starting to think I lucked out.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 22, 2011)

yeah they cancelled my Barnes and Noble order too


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 23, 2011)

Mine was cancelled as well.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 23, 2011)

cnn.com is saying HP will make more available on Wednesday

http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/gaming.gadgets/08/22/hp.fire.sale/index.html?&hpt=hp_c2


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 23, 2011)

Has anyone seen them locally at stores for that price?


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 23, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Has anyone seen them locally at stores for that price?



Thinking of buying a bunch up to deliver around New England?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 23, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Thinking of buying a bunch up to deliver around New England?



Not that again!, Figured it would be a good gift for my nephews b-day thats coming up.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 23, 2011)

Made the news: http://money.cnn.com/2011/08/23/technology/tablet_prices/index.htm?iid=HP_LN

Also lots of nice quotes from my company ...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 23, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Made the news: http://money.cnn.com/2011/08/23/technology/tablet_prices/index.htm?iid=HP_LN
> 
> Also lots of nice quotes from my company ...



I thought I saw your company's name in another article I was reading on the subject, guess I wasn't just seeing things...


----------



## Nick (Aug 25, 2011)

F*(&#$ they cancelled both my orders. Lame.


----------



## Edd (Aug 25, 2011)

Nick said:


> F*(&#$ they cancelled both my orders. Lame.



Should be able to get another crack at it.  The rumors say HP still has stock to unload in the states.

So far I'm impressed with this thing.  Excellent web surfer and I'm digging how WebOs works.


----------



## andrec10 (Aug 25, 2011)

Got the 2nd to last one (32gb) in my local Bestbuy. Not bad for the price! All my online orders got cancelled...:-(


----------

